# What to do for my first visit



## Lo (Aug 14, 2013)

My husband and i (with two kids at age 4 and 9) are in the midst of applying PR Visa and we are now in the final stage of waiting for case officer's interview. We will be visiting Auckland in May and this going to be our first visit to NZ. May i seek some of your advises what to be done during my first visit? Should i make any appointment with schools? My husband is from accounting background and is there any association to help him out of finding job opportunity that suit him? We wish not to miss out anything during our short visit to Auckland.

By the way, which areas in NorthShore is easily to get a rented houses or apartments? We are looking for houses with 2 bedrooms. 

Thanks

Regards,
Mandy

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

My advice would be to do all the essential things. You can leave all the touristy, sightseeing and fun stuff till a later date when you are living there. Don't waste any of the small amount of time you will be here.
Research your jobs, employers etc. Maybe do some CV drops in person with your immediate contact details stating that you are in the country for the next xx days and would be keen to discuss the chance of work in person. Kiwi's love people to be up front and they want potential employees to take that leap of faith to show they have confidence to go out and get what they want.
Check out schools. Yes contact them to be shown around.
Check out areas where you could live etc, house prices, rental prices and maybe if the area has all the amenities you want for your family.
Do a trial commute using the method of transport you think you will have when living in the country.

As for your husband, his overseas experience will count for little here and how he gets on in the industry may be down to his qualifications and if they are recognized here.
He may have to start all over again and prove himself. He may have to undertake some study in NZ to get an NZ degree in commerce - to learn the system here and the way NZ's economy operates ?

Accountant


----------

